# How to pluck pigeon feathers



## zahir shaikh (Nov 2, 2009)

hey there, i just got new pigeons as pets (4 to be exact)
i am new to this whole thing. 
but i know for sure that i wanna put time and effort into this and be successfull as a pigeon owner.

so i got them from this one guy who has had'em for a quiet some time and he doesnt live too far from me.

so my question is to clip the wings or pluck the wings?
cause i wanna train'em outside the loft not just inside...
i want them to come out of the cage (ofcourse when i monitor it)

so should i clip the wings or pluck them?
and if someone can show me how to do it exactly?
i know plucking hurts but i heard it grows back faster....but i dont know how to pluck. can someone show me?
i also know that clipping doesnt hurt but takes longer to grow back.

please advise....


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

zahir shaikh said:


> hey there, i just got new pigeons as pets (4 to be exact)
> i am new to this whole thing.
> but i know for sure that i wanna put time and effort into this and be successfull as a pigeon owner.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't clip or pluck the wings, if you do your leaving them wide open to be attacked by predators. 
Why don't you just use them as breeders, and then train the offspring to loft fly. That way you don't have to clip anybodies wings.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I think since the other owner lives so close to you, regardless they are going to fly back to him. Even if you pluck or cut there wings, when they grow back they are going to go back. I wouldn't pluck or cut there wings. Be patient and wait for offsprings and just enjoy your neighbors birds inside your loft. min.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Put liquid soap on the flights--That will stop them from flying-- BUT you may not be able to resettle them..It will be better to raise young--just hope you have both Cocks and Hens.


----------

